# Where to find ho scale race team semi truck



## apilon (Jan 4, 2012)

Good evening all

I am starting to assemble the accessories to build my scenery layout. I am trying to locate race team semi truck ho scale and medical helicopter ho scale also

Anyone has a some info on where i could get that ?


Alain


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are you looking for true HO scale? Tjet scale? Or 64th scale?(hot wheels)


----------



## apilon (Jan 4, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Are you looking for true HO scale? Tjet scale? Or 64th scale?(hot wheels)


I am not looking for the one to race on the track but the one i can use to create scenery ,

i would say 64th scale i guess so it can be proportionned with the ho cars


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

You may find what you need here.

http://www.3000toys.com/

http://www.hobbylinc.com/index.htm


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

This place has a bunch of cool things that may be helpful......
http://www.amerproto.com/promotex.htm
>Tom<


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

apilon said:


> I am starting to assemble the accessories to build my scenery layout. I am trying to locate race team semi truck ho scale and medical helicopter ho scale also
> 
> Anyone has a some info on where i could get that ?
> 
> Alain


 Why not just go to TRU, K-Mart, Target or Walmart and pick up the 1/64 trucks from Hot Wheels, Fast Lane, Racing Champions, etc. They cost about $14-$15 each. They are larger than the slot car semis but may not look bad as scenery. I believe Hilltop has them on his layout and there are pics here somewhere - do a search for his posts.

Then if you want the trucks from earlier years, just look through eBay.

Joe


----------



## apilon (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks all for your help and replies


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*special cars for track side decro*

sorry no Helicopter or big rig
but 
FireTrucks, Hauler, Ambulance,
Buick GranNational, ect....
trade for slot(s)?


----------

